# Ducks and Tatoo... - Delta Waterfowl Video



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Hardcore Bluebill hunter gets a tattoo of a Delta Magazine Cover*

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/multimedi ... tattoo.php

Are you an obsessed duck hunter too? There is a link on the page to send photos and stories...

I don't have a tattoo, but it looked like it hurt in the video. I know some of you have posted up your ink in the past. If you wouldn't mind, post up your waterfowl ink and lets see what folks have done.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The one is on my arm, the other two are on each of my calves. Have something in the works to go arcoss my back too.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Across your back!

Butterfly with a net?

 :lol:


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Have something in the works to go arcoss my backside too.


a bullseye? :lol:


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

:lame: :eyeroll: you gotta be kiddin me. you all need to also get the Browning logo as a tramp stamp then :rollin: why don't you just donate the $$$$ ya tools spend on these :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Never thought about getting a tramp stamp. But I will consider it now. Wouldnt get browning though, what do you guys think about a Benelli tramp stamp?
:beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The "real" tramp stamp would be the Avery logo...... :burns:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

but would it get you on the heralded prostaff?
then do it!


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

just get a rainbow tramp stamp and some truk nuts and voila yer out the closet :eyeroll:


----------

